# PowerLAN, welche Geräte?



## riedochs (19. Dezember 2008)

*PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Hallo zusammen,

im Wohnzimmer soll bald ein HTPC hin und da mein AP hier nur 54Mbit schafft spiele ich mit dem Gedanken PowerLAN zu verwenden. Nur welche von den Geräten auf dem Markt taugen was?

Die hier habe ich gefunden:
Devolo dLAN 200 AVeasy Starter Kit

FSC PowerLAN Adapter IH200 - Bridge

LINKSYS Powerline AV PLK200 Kit

MSI ePower 200AV Kit Version II

NETGEAR HDXB101 Powerline HD Ethernet Adapter Kit

Hat jemand Erfahrung mir einem von den Kit's?


----------



## wolf7 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

sagen wir mal so ich bin mit devolo top zufrieden einrichten und alles geht super easy hab aber nicht die 200Mbit sondern nur 75er oder 15er (könnten auch 16er sein ka) zum rest kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## Teclis16 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Hab auch die 85Mbits von Devolo sind top. würde aber auf jedenfall über versandhandel bestellen, dass du auch 14tage widerrufsrecht hast. Da das extrem von deinem haus/wohnung abhängt ob es mit guter geschwindigkeit klappt.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Ich hatte mal das LINKSYS Powerline AV PLK200 Kit zum Test da, und ich war sehr zufrieden damit man musste kaum etwas einrichten nur in die Steckdose und fertig. Die Geschwindigkeit ist bei den Linksys Geräten echt TOP, und die Verarbeitung auch.


MFG


----------



## riedochs (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Danke fuer die Info. Wenn sich keiner mehr meldet werde ich dann wohl zum Linksys greifen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Devolo und Netgear sinsd in dem Bereich gute und Zuverlässige Hersteller. Zumindest bei Switches ist Linksys nicht gerade so der Brüller. Da haben zwei Switches wärend einer LAN bei mir den Löffel abgegeben.


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Ich kann dir die "Zyxel PL400" ans Herz legen. Die Geräte funktionieren einwandfrei. Nur WoW lässt sich auf denen ned spielen -.-

Ich hab seit Freitag auch noch die "Comtrend PowerGrid 902" im Haus, bin die aber noch ned zum testen gekommen.


----------



## Kadauz (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Also wenn du Streamen (UDP Übertragung) möchtest, z.B.  Filme ist PowerLAN nicht geeignet. Du wirst keinen flüssigen Film hinbekommen.

Das liegt daran, dass bei der PowerLAN Technik viele Pakete verloren gehen. Wenn jetzt das UDP Protokoll eingesetzt wird, werden die fehlenden Pakete nicht nochmal geschickt, was bei Filmen zu Aussetzern kommt. Wenn du also vor hast qualitativ hochwertigere Filme zu streamen, Finger weg von PowerLAN.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. April 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Egal welches Gerät man sich besorgt. Man sollte beachten, dass man gewisse Störfaktoren ausmerzt. 
Dazu gehören Steckdosenleisten mit Netzfilter, da diese die Hochfrequenten Signale ausfiltern und somit euer PowerLan nicht funktionieren kann. 
Außerdem USVs, da durch sie das Signal aufgefangen wird.
Man sollte auch keine Steckernetzteile in der nähe eines PowerLan-Adapters einstecken. Genauso sollte man beachten, nicht zu viele induktive Lasten ans Netz zu hängen, da diese ebenfalls die Übertragung stark beeinträchtigen können. 
Falls Ihr euch wundert, wieso Ihr keine Verbindung habt, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass das eingespeiste Signal auf einer anderen Phase liegt, als auf der von der Ihr es abnehmen wollt. Das lässt sich aber mit einem Phasenkoppler regeln, den man für gut 50€ bekommt. 

Ich kann nur abraten Geräte von Devolo zu kaufen, da bei denen die Stromführenden Bauteile zu nah beieinander liegen, was zur Brandgefahr werden kann. Ich selbst habe von Netgear das Modell XAVB101 mit 200Mbit und bin sehr zufrieden.

Wenn man sich etwas informiert, ist es kein Problem ein stabiles PowerLan-Netzwerk aufzubauen. Man kann sogar von jeder Steckdose auf aufs Internet zugreifen, wenn man zwischen Modem und PowerLan einen Router anschließt. Will man ganz auf lästige Kabel verzichten, kann man dann sogar noch einen Wlan-Roter ans PowerLan hängen und z.B. bequem auf dem Sofa mit dem Laptop surfen, ohne Kabelgewirr. So spart man es sich im ganzen Haus Kabel zu legen und kann dennoch überall wo eine Steckdose ist surfen. 

Und wenn man alle Störquellen ausmerzt, kann man sogar HD-Filme Stramen. kommt nur darauf an, wie sauber man das Netz hält.


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Zwar kann man ein solches Koppelglied auch mit einem kleinen Kondensator bauen, aber für Laien absolut ungeeignet und auch nicht erlaubt (spätestens im Brandfall...), da bleibt dir dann nur der Elektriker.

Ist es nicht möglich normale Kabel zu verlegen bzw. verlegen lassen?


----------



## grubsnek (19. April 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Also ich besitze ebenfalls die  85Mbit/s Dlan Geräte von Devolo. Die Einrichtung ist, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, tatsächlich überaus einfach. 

Bevor ich jetzt hier Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und Pingzeit in den Raum werfe, möchte ich kurz meinen Netzwerkaufbau beschreiben:

Im Keller steht das Modem mit eingebauten Router für den Internetanschluss. Damit ist der erste Stromnetzwerkadapter verbunden. Der zweite Adapter befindet sich im 1. Obergeschoss, wobei es sich dabei immernoch um die gleiche Phase handelt. Der dritte Adapter befindet sich ebenfalls im 1. Stock ist aber, im Gegensatz zum zweiten Gerät, nicht mehr auf der gleichen Phase wie Nr. 1 im Keller. 

Folgende Werte habe ich nun von Adapter 2 zu 3:
Übertragung einer Datei: 2,9-3,05MB/s 
Ping: 3ms

Die (schlechten?) Ergebnisse lassen sich vermutlich dadruch erklären, weil das Signal vom 1. Stock in Keller muss (Router) und von dort dann wieder zurück in den ersten Stock. Außerdem handelt es sich dabei noch um eine andere Phase. 
Die Resultate von Adapter 1 zu 2 dürften also doch noch ein Stück besser ausfallen.

Mein Aufbau zeigt jedoch auch, dass es durchaus möglich ist, zwei PCs miteinander zu verbinden, die eben nicht auf der gleichen Phase sind. In manchen Foren wird dies hartnäckig bestritten.


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Es kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht geht. Dann braucht man einen Phasenkoppler.


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Bei funzt das Dlan auch über 2 Zähler hinweg. Transferraten hatte ich mal aufwendig ermittelt, allerdings nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Marki99 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Kann man das vorher absehen ob das auf einer anderen Phase liegt?

Ich brauche dann 3 DLan Geräte: 

Keller: KabelBW Eingang
1. Stock: 1. PC
2. Stock 2. PC

Und die müssen dann miteinander verbunden werden. 
Wobei vom Keller zu mir in den 2. Stock ein Kabel verläuft über das ich zur Zeit surfe ( Telekom DSL Lite ) Wie kann ich herausfinden was das für ein Kabel ist ( verläuft durch Leerrohre nach unten in den Keller ), weil dann könnte man vielleicht meinen PC wieder direkt mit dem Modem im Keller verbinden.Jedoch muss dieses Kabel dann die 20Mbit von KabelBW packen.

Hab da an Devolo gedacht oder Allnet wurde mir empfohlen. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von Allnet zu Devolo von ca. 25 € ( für 2 Stück )
*
dLAN® 200 AVeasy Starter Kit --> *http://www.devolo.de/consumer/7_dlan-200-aveasy_starter-kit_downloads_7.html
*
ALLNET 200 Mbit - Powerline Homeplug AV --> *http://www.allnet.de/200mbit.html?&tx_mmallnetproductplugin_pi1[showUid]=45681&cHash=a77c2eac77

Das einzigste was ich weiß ist, dass wir nur einen Sicherungskasten haben. Oder kann ich dadurch, dass ich euch die benötigten Infos gebe dieses Problem vorher schon ausschließen. Weil von diesem Problem hat der Installateur von KabelBW nichts erzählt und dieser kam mir sehr kompetent rüber.
Und auf der Herstellerseite der beiden Geräte wird darauf auch nicht hingewiesen.


----------



## riedochs (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Wenn du einen Plan der Elektroverteilung hast ja. Ansonsten hilft nur noch probieren. Bei mir ging es aber auch ueber verschiedene Phasen.


----------



## rebel4life (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Schau mal in den Sicherungskasten, Sicherung1 - L1, Sicherung2 L2, Sicherung3 L3, Sicherung4 - L1,... es kann sein dass das so gemacht wurde, macht man meistens so, ist aber keine Pflicht, zuverlässig ist es auch nicht, aber man grob schätzen ob es geht.


----------



## Marki99 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

In unserem Sicherungskasten sieht es übel aus. 
Rolladensteuerung, Teichsteuerung, normale Sicherungen, aber ich mach euch morgen mal noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Sash (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

wir sind ja umgezogen.. und ich bin nun auf dem dachboden, das modem ist im erdgeschoss. und ich hab die devlo dinger von meinem großvater übernommen, 14 oder 17mbit oder so, startet kit. erste mal probiert, über eine verlängerungssteckerleiste, unten auch. es klappte, ping zwischen 20-30ms nach heise.de im schnitt, da dachte ich, kann man mit leben. dann den rechner updaten, also runterladen... das wars dann, für den nvidia treiber, ca 120mb braucht der ne drei viertel stunde bei ner 2mbit dsl leitung? kann ja wohl nicht sein.. nach lösungen gesucht und nun hab ich die verlängerungen entfernt, die adapter hängen nun direkt an einer steckdose. kann ja nur besser werden sollte man denken.. naja ping hatte ich eben nie unter 28ms, der seitenaufbau noch lahmer wie vorher. lad grad den nvidia treiber mit 42kb/s im schnitt. und surfen nebenbei ist glückssache. und das obwohl es in der gleichen steckdose steckt wie vorher, nur ohne die verlängerung dazwischen. irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau daraus.. könnt ihr mir was anderes empfehlen? was mir oben eine schnellere leitung bietet? der router hat auch wlan, ist das in dem fall schneller/stabiler? oder vielleicht geräte die beides haben und nutzen.. oder ka was.. aber so zocken oder größere sachen im i-net zu machen kann ich wohl knicken.. danke schonmal für die tipps...
ps: die dinger hängen an der gleichen sicherung/phase.


----------



## riedochs (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Die Teile haben massig overhead. Ich habe ja die 200 Mbit Teile von Devolo und Netgear hier im Haus im Einsatz. Effektiv bleiben max 8 MB/sec über.


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

hm also 8 von 200 ist nicht grade viel.. gibts irgendwas anderes was gut geht? funk, wlan irgendwas.. oder ein stecker der so funktioniert wie er soll...


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

8 Mbit/s oder 8 Mbyte/s? Letzteres ist gut, wenn man bedenkt dass 100Mbit LAN Verbindungen auf höchstens 12,5MB/s kommen, diese aber seperate Leitungen haben. 

Dreh mal den Adapter um, vieleicht hilft es was. Ansonsten würde ich eine Entstördrossel in der Steckdosenleiste vermuten, aber wenn es selbst direkt an der Steckdose ist, dann solltest du am besten ein Kabel verlegen, das wird dir viel Ärger ersparen.


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

ja ein kabel legen wäre das beste.. aber über 3 stockwerke.. gestern die nacht, als unten der tv, anlage usw aus war, war die verbindung auf einmal ok. möglichkeit wäre vielleicht ein netzwerkkabel durch den kamin.. werden wir wohl machen, wenn das fischen gut geht. erstmal 30m bestellen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Wird der Kamin nicht mehr genutzt? Dann wäre das eine ideale Lösung, wir haben zu Hause unser Sat-Kabel auch durch einen nicht mehr genutzten Kamin verlegt, geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

jo der ist wohl tot, da ist schon ein kabel drin.. oder mehrere. hab im alten haus noch ein 20m kabel, hoffe das reicht.


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> 8 Mbit/s oder 8 Mbyte/s? Letzteres ist gut, wenn man bedenkt dass 100Mbit LAN Verbindungen auf höchstens 12,5MB/s kommen, diese aber seperate Leitungen haben.
> 
> Dreh mal den Adapter um, vieleicht hilft es was. Ansonsten würde ich eine Entstördrossel in der Steckdosenleiste vermuten, aber wenn es selbst direkt an der Steckdose ist, dann solltest du am besten ein Kabel verlegen, das wird dir viel Ärger ersparen.



Es sind 8 Mbyte/s


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

aber trotzdem geht viel verloren! bei meinen 15MBit teilen kommen ziemlich exakt 630KB/s an was gerade so für mein dsl 6000 anschluss reicht obwohl der ein bisschen gedrosselt wird. am rooter direkt erreicht man nämlich >700KB/s


----------



## Marki99 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Kann ich die Devolo bevor ich mein 20Mbit Internet habe irgendwie testen wie viel vom Erdgeschoss bis zum 2. Stock an Geschwindigkeit noch ankommt?
Wäre eine Alternative dieser Router von Netgear? Den könnte ich ja vorher testen  ( NETGEAR Rangemax WLAN-Router WPN 824 )
http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/Router/Wireless/WPN824/

Versprochene Fotos folgen nachher, war am Wochenende im Referatsstress


----------



## grubsnek (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*



Marki99 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Devolo bevor ich mein 20Mbit Internet habe irgendwie testen wie viel vom Erdgeschoss bis zum 2. Stock an Geschwindigkeit noch ankommt?



Bestell sie dir einfach bei einen Versandhändler. Dann kannst du testen und ggf. innerhalb von 14 Tagen, ohne Angabe von Gründen, wieder zurückgeben.


----------



## Marki99 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Und wie teste ich das mit den D-Lan Teilen ohne Internet? Das war eigentlich meine Frage 

Hier mal noch die Bilder von dem Kabel das vom Keller in den 2. Stock geht ( bisheriges Internetkabel vom Splitter im Keller zum Router in mein Zimmer )
Sieht man auf den Bildern vielleicht ob das Kabel 20Mbit packt?
Desweiteren sieht man auf den Bildern auch den Sicherungskasten im Bezug auf die Problematik mit den Phasen.

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=ALwzFaG4


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Mit dem Programm "Netio" kannst den Datendurchsatz testen.
Einfach mal danach googeln.


----------



## Marki99 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Dann muss ich aber an das andere LAN Kabel Ende auch einen PC dranhängen oder wie?

NetIO :: network lab


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Jop, musst du.


----------



## riedochs (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

NetIO sagt nicht allzu viel ueber die tatsaechliche Leistung aus. Das durfte ich selbst bei meinem Test der Devolos feststellen.


----------



## Marki99 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Das Netzwerkkabel das früher mal für ISDN ausgelegt war, kann sowohl 10 / 100 / 1000 MBit sein oder? Das Kabel wurde vor 10 Jahren in einem Neubau in Leerrohre verlegt.

--> siehe Galerie http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=ALwzFaG4


----------



## rebel4life (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

10 Mbit gehen sicherlich, mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht fürs Internet.


----------



## riedochs (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> 10 Mbit gehen sicherlich, mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht fürs Internet.



10Mbit sind fuer DSL16000 aber etwas knapp.


----------



## rebel4life (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Ist die Leitung geschirmt oder ungeschirmt? Ungeschirmt kannst du mehr als 10Mbits vergessen, ich hab selber eine ungeschirmte Leitung und die ist vieleicht 5-10m lang, wenn ich 100Mbit laufen lass hab ich sehr hohe Verluste, also absolut nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Marki99 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Wie sehe ich ob die geschirmt ist oder nicht, das einzige was ich für euch habe sind diese Bilder:

Galerie: Bilder Internet - abload.de

Oder was braucht ihr noch? Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Netgear Router bestellt und die Devolos, dann schau ich einfach mal was wie klappt. Wobei wenn ich das mit der Leitung vorher noch wüsste dann wär es einfacher.

*Netgear WPN802 Rangemax Wireless LAN Access Point 108 MBit + Devolos 200Mbit Starter Kit

*Die Leitung zu benutzen würde die Sache halt um einiges erleichtern bzw. auch kostengünstiger machen. Denn eine W-Lan Verbindung über 1 Stockwerk funktioniert jetzt auch schon doch vom Keller in den 2. Stock das wird schwer ( Falls ich das Kabel nicht benutzen kann )
Außerdem muss die Leitung nachher 20Mbit packen ( KabelBW 20Mbit Leitung )


----------



## rebel4life (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Die Leitung ist geschirmt. Kannst ruhig nehmen.


----------



## Marki99 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Hab heute diesen Netgear Router bekommen. Ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung mit dem Router hergestellt über LAN zum konfigurieren.

Laut Bedienungsanleitung sollte man den PC so einrichten: statische IP: 192.168.0.210 und Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

und dann mit der IP: 192.168.0.231 im Browser einer Verbindung herstellen. Doch das klappt einfach nicht.

Habs schon an 2 PC's probiert. Einmal Vista einmal XP. Oder hab ich meinen PC nicht richtig konfiguriert?


----------



## Marki99 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## rebel4life (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Gib mal 192.168.0.1 im Browser ein, hast du es auch mit "http" und "https" vor der IP versucht?


----------



## Marki99 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Hat jetzt funktioniert: So sollten die Einstellungen dann aussehen:

Ist das eigentlich normal dass das ganze Netgear Setup + die ausführliche Bedieungsanleitung in Englisch sind?


----------



## Marki99 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Also die Probleme mit dem Netgear hören echt nicht auf:

Vista 64bit Ultimate
Netgear WPN 111 ( W-Lan Stick ) + Treiber 2.1 englisch http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/938

Doch leider läuft der "NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard" nicht, der öffnet sich kurz und schließt sich dann sofort wieder. In den Foren haben zwar viele dieses Problem, aber eine Lösung hab ich keine gefunden.

EDIT:

Das beste ist auf der Packung steht " Unterstützt Vista " ah ja wers glaubt^^ 

Also unter XP funzt es einwandfrei, das komische ist aber dass bei dem Treiber 2.1 extra dabei steht dass es für 64bit gefixt wurde.



> *New Features and Enhancements*
> 
> 
> Fixed - Unable to connect when the PC wakes up from standby.
> ...


----------



## Marki99 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Keiner eine Idee? Wie soll ich denn dann das W-Lan Netz aufbauen wenn die Software des Sticks auf Vista 64bit nicht funktioniert


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Was geht denn alles nicht? Kannst du das Gerät wenigstens unter XP dann konfigurieren? Dann würde es nämlich reichen einen DHCP Server oder statische Adressen zu aktivieren, diese dann am Vista PC einzutragen, Wlan Zugangsdaten musst du natürlich selber dann eingeben.


----------



## Marki99 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Also das Problem mit dem Router hat sich erledigt. Den kann ich jetzt konfigurieren.

So jetzt zum Stick: ( siehe Post 44 )

Unter XP kann ich das Gerät einwandfrei konfigurieren mit dem Smart Wizard von Netgear.
Die Installation unter Vista funktioniert auch, jedoch kann ich den W-Lan Stick nicht mit dem Programm von Netgear ( Smart Wizard ) konfigurieren.
Folgendes Problem tritt auf:

Doppleklick auf Smart Wizard --> Fenster öffnet sich kurz und man sieht das Konfigurationsprogramm, doch dann schließt sich das Fenster sofort wieder.
Es liegt also ein Startproblem beim ausführen von diesem Programm unter Vista vor. Jedoch kommt keine Fehlermeldung.

Gleiches Problem jedoch gibt es diese Datei bei mir nicht:

SOLVED!:driver install on XP fails to complete - wlancfg5 dialog never opens - NETGEAR Forums


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

PlanetAMD64 > Netgear WG311T x64 driver
WinFuture-Forum.de > Vista 64 Und Netgear Wg311t ?
ATHEROS Wireless LAN 2.4/5GHz - Download Driver AR5004X
***

Der letzte sollte gehen.

Entpacken, Systemsteuerung, Add Hardware, dann "Durchsuchen" und dann diesen Ordner auswählen, evtl. kommt noch eine Meldung die man bestätigen muss, dann sollte es gehen.

Vieleicht auch mal das Windows Update machen, kann helfen.


----------



## Marki99 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Der Smart Wizard funktioniert nachdem ich die letzte Datei so wie du gesagt hast installiert habe immer noch nicht.


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Nimm doch einfach nur den Treiber und konfiguriere das Ganze mit den Windows-Tools.


----------



## Marki99 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Kann mir das jemand kurz erklären wie ich das mit Vista einstelle, mach das sonst immer über die mitgelieferten Tools.


----------



## Marki99 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Hab das mal mit den Devolos getestet. Also innerhalb von meinem Zimmer bekomme ich eine Verbindung hin, aber vom Keller in den 2. Stock geht gar nichts.

Oder muss ich da noch irgendwelche Netzwerkeinstellungen vornehmen? Weil die Verbindung innerhalb meinem Zimmer war mit dem Telekom DSL  ( weil der Telekom Router in meinem Zimmer steht ) und das vom Keller in den 2. Stock war mit dem KabelBW Dsl. ( Kabel BW Modem steht im Keller )


----------



## riedochs (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Welche Devolos hast du denn?


----------



## Marki99 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Also mit denen hier hab ichs versucht:

devolo DLAN 200 AVeasy Starter Kit zwei DLAN Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und diese beiden Pakete habe ich gleich mitbestellt aber noch nicht getestet:

Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit Adapter für die: Amazon.de: Elektronik

devolo DLAN 200 AVeasy DLAN Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## riedochs (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Den Kit oben aus dem Link habe ich auch. Der funktionierte bei mir ohen Probleme über mehrere Stockwerke hinweg. Leuchtet denn die LED in der Mitte wenn beide eingesteckt sind?


----------



## Marki99 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

ja die leuchtet, das ist doch die "Hausleuchte". Oder muss ich sonst noch etwas einstellen?


----------



## riedochs (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

Wenn die leuchtet reden die 2 Adapter miteinander. Da könnte es mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen zu tun haben.


----------



## Marki99 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PowerLAN, welche Geräte?*

So hab noch mal mit dem Telekom Inet getestet, dieses mal vom 2. zum 1. Stock.
Hat einwandfrei funktioniert, war laut speedtest sogar besser als das zuvor angeschlossene W-Lan Netz.
Also kann es nur an den Netzwerkeinstellungen liegen, dass ich keine Übertragung mit KabelBW hinbekomme. 

Wie finde ich heraus was ich bei Vista unter Netzwerkeinstellungen für die Kabelbw Übertragung einstellen muss? Wie finde ich heraus was ich bei Vista unter Netzwerkeinstellungen für die Kabelbw Übertragung einstellen muss?


----------

